
The Society of Mind - bshanks
http://aurellem.org/society-of-mind/
======
mixermf
This is the first time I have heard that science states that free will is an
illusion: "According to the modern scientific view, there is simply no room at
all for freedom of the human will." [http://aurellem.org/society-of-
mind/som-30.6.html](http://aurellem.org/society-of-mind/som-30.6.html)

~~~
nabla9
Can you find any good arguments for the free will if you accept following two
conditions:

1\. Randomness or probabilistic behavior is not free will.

2\. Argument does not assume entities outside our scientific world view.

Arguments that don't include soul, spirit or something like that try to equate
free will with indeterminism. That's just wrong. Is there indeterminism is
different question.

